# Shameless self promotion



## Mark Barlow (Oct 24, 2005)

JUJUTSU: LEGACY OF THE SAMURAI is now available at borders.com and amazon.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet but am keeping an eye open for it!


----------

